# Group Policy & Content Advisor



## weberits (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello all, 


Here is the setup: 
Created a Security group named Under18: 
Created an OU named Under18
Created user accounts in that OU and added users to the under18 Security group. 
I then created a group policy named Under18Contentadvisor and linked it to the under18 OU. 
This policy has a blocked site of Facebook, Myspace etc. in the content adviser. 

This is a windows 08 Domain R2. This is a "computer lab" environment where adults and children access computers. 

My problem is this as follows, now everyone in the domain is getting a content adviser popup when attempting to access any website. How can I make sure that only the under18OU gets the content advisor settings? 
I checked and made sure that only the Content adviser GP is linked to the Under18 OU. I also made sure it isn't linked to the default domain GP. 
I'm not sure where else it could be linked or why the Content adviser is popping up for other users. 
Any help is appreciated. 

Randy


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Log in as a non member of this group and run the GPO query utility on that computer user account combination to see if your GP under18 is being applied to the user not a part of the group. If it still applies it you must have set it at a domain level.


----------



## lili123 (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree by up but in a big domain you can not do this to all adult user so you must apply those policies by yousers acount name or put all under18 in a special group so apply thos policies to this group


----------

